# what to use when cleaning walls in grow tent?



## tony8404

Well, i noticed my grow tent really needs a cleaning when I am done with this harvest. 

     Last night i tried to wipe some easy to get to places to help distro light a bit better but I do not think it helped. I was wondering what to use in terms of getting my walls shinny clean again? 

     I was thinking hot water mixed with bleach? or maybe this chlorox bleach multipurpose cleaner? then maybe some windex?


----------



## pcduck

What are your walls made from? mylar or white paint?


----------



## Jericho

I just use washing up liquid and water.


----------



## depetreono

10% bleach in water. It's so diluted it causes no harm to any material and kills bacteria to get rid of mold and diseases. Might want to leave it open for couple hours after to dry and get the bleach smell out. I use it on walls painted white. Reflectix, and other reflective materials.


----------



## Wetdog

depetreono said:
			
		

> 10% bleach in water. It's so diluted it causes no harm to any material and kills bacteria to get rid of mold and diseases. Might want to leave it open for couple hours after to dry and get the bleach smell out. I use it on walls painted white. Reflectix, and other reflective materials.


:yeahthat: 

Or, as jericho says with the cleaning liquid/windex.

What's handy? We aren't doing open heart surgery here.

A 10% bleach solution or glass cleaner or whatever you have that doesn't require a drive and $$$ spent. 

Wet


----------



## dman1234

Yup, what they said.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

I use milk
Lol
Joke
T4


----------



## ozzydiodude

Sorry but the one thing nobody said anything about and you have to use plenty is

Elbow greese


----------



## Hushpuppy

I like to get the chlorox wipes in the little yellow container from the grocery store. They aren't real strong but clean very nice.


----------



## tony8404

My bad forgot to come back the other night.. I have a mylar linning but its more like a pebbled mylar seems easy to clean than regular shinny mylar from the rolls... I was gonna buy some chlorox multi purpose cleaner but the crap was like 5 bucks dam. I have a ton of windex and a huge bottle of bleach i have never used.. Guess I found a use now lol


----------



## OGKushman

REMEMBER THIS ONE: PHYSAN 20 (wear protective equipment)

I'm seriously about to make a thread about this stuff. It is freakin nutty what it does!


----------



## mrchitlin

if i ever move, i dought the ability to take down my tent. it was a birch putting up, having to read a 1-2-3 set up guide. i may never get it re- assembled. lol


----------



## tony8404

ogkushman, please elaberate about the physan 20?


----------



## Wetdog

OGKushman said:
			
		

> REMEMBER THIS ONE: PHYSAN 20 (wear protective equipment)
> 
> I'm seriously about to make a thread about this stuff. It is freakin nutty what it does!



It will melt orchid seedling roots, that I know from experience.:holysheep: 

A noob move, I was trying to dissolve the agar off a flask of seedlings. Luckily it was only a $15 flask and not a $100+ flask of awarded plants.

Good stuff though. Like everything else, need to know how to use it.

Wet


----------



## OGKushman

tony8404 said:
			
		

> ogkushman, please elaberate about the physan 20?


It. Kills. Everything. 

EVERY-THING

Foamy, not soapy tho, spray on and wipe clean with a wet towel (or don't, it degrades quickly).

I'm testing it in DWC at 1ML per 10 gallons with phenomenal success at attacking the dreaded brown slime cyanobacteria!!! That's right, 1ML/10Gal! And the bottle is ~10$! 

Take a dirty flood table outside and spray it with a strong mix in a spray bottle. Let it sit, full table with water, spray a little more from the sprayer you mixed in the now full table. Let it sit. Come back and rinse out. Little, if any, scrubbing...the stuff kills pseudomonas aeruginosa!


----------



## jonesfarm

PHYSAN 20 seems like over kill to me .
The lowest toxic solution which is effective is the best course .if you need protective clothing to treat your problem you should 86 your system and start from scratch because you have a class one infestation


----------



## Jericho

jonesfarm said:
			
		

> PHYSAN 20 seems like over kill to me .
> The lowest toxic solution which is effective is the best course .if you need protective clothing to treat your problem you should 86 your system and start from scratch because you have a class one infestation




I dont see it as overkill if its the best at cleaning and you want peace of mind. Considering the price its not over priced either by the sounds of it. I wear gloves and goggles when using spraying bleach yet i wouldn't call that overkill.


----------



## OGKushman

Jonesfarm, humans have pumped so many nasty chems into the water supply to kill organisms that chlorine and Chloramine no longer kill certain species. 

Was told what i had was pythium root rot. If you want a taste of what I've been dealing with: (WARNING; THESE THREADS TOOK 3 DAYS TO READ)

icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=55259

rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html

Note that the brown slime algae (not an actual algae) is not killed by municipal water facilities, and makes its way past 1 micron RO systems. A sterile hydro is more susceptible the any other system out there being there is no competition and products like DM zone (Chloramine), bleach, Food Grade H2o2 (50% stuff is schedule 6 poison), DO NOT kill this Cyanobacteria!

Physan 20 does


Happy Growing!


----------

